# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Microscopy Equipment for sale

## kevboab

A vast array of microscopy equipment including both a compound (apex researcher) microscope and case, stereo microscope and case, slides, glass rods, slide boxes, stains, chemicals, ringing table, usb camera, books. 

In excellent condition, looking to sell as a single lot. Make a sensible offer and the lot could be yours.

----------

